# Marinades!!! Post 'em up!



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I was thinking about Elk22's bbq from last November and my mouth started watering. Some of the best game I have ever eaten. Lots of marinaded and grilled protein!

What are your favorite marinades? I am in a rut and need some new ideas.

Thanks.

NHS


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Mine is very simple. Buy a McCormick Grill dry season packet from the grocery store, choose a flavor of your choice. Follow the directions on the back. Then simply grill away.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

That was really good!! Dang, my mouth is watering. I dont marinade what I cook. I usually do a dry rub of somthing salt based and then grill it on a hot grill. Sometimes I do a brine for poultry.
4 cups water
1/2 cup non iodized salt
Lots of minced garlic (from costco)
Onion powder
Creole
Italian Seasoning

Helps to keep white meat moist during long cook times on bone in birds.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Best deer marinade ever-

1 lb. deer
1/2 cup Worcestershire 
1/2 tsp. powdered yellow curry
8 oz. Guinness stout
2 medium wasp nests (about the size of a quarter) (don't use old ones, make sure not to crush nests, it will release tannins and make the marinade 'dry'.
2tsp. all spice
2 oz. green olive juice.

Don't over marinate, it will overpower. 2 hrs is good.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

You wouldn't happen to have a couple of wasp nests laying around that haven't already been saturated with wasp spray would you?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> 2 medium wasp nests (about the size of a quarter) (don't use old ones, make sure not to crush nests, it will release tannins and make the marinade 'dry'.


 :shock: You don't really eat a freaking wasp nest, do you? Who the hell looks at a wasp nest and wants a taste?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

That's all you guys got? A crazy wasp nest marinade? Come on people, what else you got? :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

NHS said:


> You wouldn't happen to have a couple of wasp nests laying around that haven't already been saturated with wasp spray would you?


But seriously, what is the purpose of the nest?
I usually just use whatever marinades like Jamaican Jerk I would usually use and prepare it similar to beef.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I like to keep it simple.

salt, pepper
fresh garlic
home brew
fresh grated ginger adds some zip
maybe some ground red pepper
and the occasional wasp nest. 8)


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Now were talkin! Thanks fatbass!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

That sounds awesome Fatbass!!!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Sweet-hot teriyaki enough for 2 lbs of venison:
> 
> 1/2 cup of red wine
> 1/4 cup of olive oil
> ...


It's got a rooster on it...........



> *Huge29 wrote*
> But seriously, what is the purpose of the nest?
> I usually just use whatever marinades like Jamaican Jerk I would usually use and prepare it similar to beef.


"Seriously"? Today's not my serious day, so you're out of luck.

Here's another that is an old standby for me.

-3 lb. Elk
-1 c. red wine, I like shiraz, it actually calls for 2.5 c., but 1 c. is usually what I end up with.
-1 palm of whole peppercorns
-1/2 c. Lee and Perrin's worcestershire
-1 Tbsp. rosemary, fresh is best, but dried leaves will do.
-1/2 c. chopped garlic
-1 bay leaf


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Tree, thats a good marinade for any meat. I change it somewhat by using beer instead of wine, adding chopped onion, a pinch hot red pepper and a splash of soy sauce. Let the meat soak for about 12 hours minimum and slow cook on the BBQ.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I soak it no more than an hour and cook it hot and fast, a 3" thick roast usually takes about 8-10 minutes on the grill. I have used different liquids as well, I'm not much of a by the book guy when it comes to cooking.


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

I have found that the alcohol tenderizes the meat and in some cases is a good thing. I'll try your method on a roast and see how it works. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I know its not a recipe, but I really like the Jack Daniels marinades that come in a ziplock bag. All you have to do is open it, drop the meat in, and let it sit for a while. Another good marinade is the Lowry's Steak and Chop marinade. Its the one with the red label. Good stuff!


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Paul Kirk's Tailgate Marinade

1 cup Italian Salad Dressing
1/4 cup Balsamic Vinegar
2 teaspoons Lawery's Lemon pepper
1-teaspoons granulated garlic
1 teaspoon crushed red pepper
1-teaspoon kosher salt 

Combine all of the ingredients in a non-reactive bowl. Blend
with a wire whisk, until all of the ingredients are incorporated. 

You can baste the chicken with a light lemon butter or you can grill it on a hot grill for about 30 seconds or a minute.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

This is for brisket, but could be used for venison roasts.

Rick's Sinful Brisket/Chuck Marinade 

•	12 oz. can of beer
•	½ cup cider vinegar
•	½ cup Worcestershire sauce
•	¼ cup olive oil
•	1 tablespoon beef base
•	2 tablespoons barbeque sauce
•	2 tablespoons Cowtown Steak Seasoning (seasoned salt or rub)
•	1 tablespoon celery seed
•	1 teaspoon cayenne pepper
•	1 teaspoon MSG 

Mix the ingredients and baste as necessary, or add when wrapping at about 165*.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Lone Star Steakhouse Sweet Bourbon Salmon

Marinade:
¼ cup pineapple juice
2 Tbsp soy sauce
2 Tbsp brown sugar
1 tsp bourbon
¼ tsp cracked black pepper
1/8 tsp garlic powder
½ cup vegetable oil

Two 8-ounch salmon fillets
2 tsp snipped fresh chives


1.	Combine the pineapple juice, soy sauce, brown sugar, bourbon, pepper, and garlic powder in a medium bowl. Stir to dissolve the sugar. Add the oil.
2.	Be sure all of the skin is removed from the salmon. Place the fillets in a shallow dish and pour the bourbon marinade over them, saving a little to brush on the fish as it cooks. Put a lid over the fish and refrigerate for at least ah hour. A few hours is even better.
3.	Preheat your barbecue or stovetop grill over medium/high heat.
4.	Cook the fish for 5 to 7 minutes per side or until each fillet is cooked all the way through. Regularly brush the fillets with the marinade.
5.	Arrange the fillets on each plate with the chives sprinkled over the top.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

> It's got a rooster on it...........


When I lived in China, anything you purchased in the local establishments or from the street vendors you added the "rooster". Honestly one of the greatest sauces ever!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Gumbo, I'm off to do the salmon!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Gumbo, That was WAY GOOD!!!!! My wife said "save the recipe"! I guess it will become part of our diet. I'm not a burbon drinker so my salmon didn't have that in it, but the rest sure made it good. Thanks!


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I too omit the bourbon. It's one of my favorites as well.


----------

